# House structural changes or just move?



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

We own a nice 4 bed end terrace in a nice part of our local town with good transport links.

Its got four decent sized bedrooms and the possibility of making the drive big enough for 3-4 cars, more on this later.

We are a two adult, two children(age 12 and 10 currently)family.

Whilst the house is decent enough the ground floor layout wont work for us at all. It was a two bed end terrace originally and the previous owners had a large extension built onto the side making it a four bed.

Downstairs there are four rooms, two front and two back with the stairs in the middle at the front running up the original outside wall.

This means there are two lounges(both not very big), a kitchen and a dining room.

If we stay we would like to move the staircase over to the new outside wall giving us a good couple of feet on the largest front room and then we would make the other lounge into hallway/ reception. I guess if we move the stairs then the bedrooms upstairs would need to change as well. This would also mean the porch would need to move as well.

We have a budget of around 30k for this. Is it feasible for that amount ?

The other option would be to sell up and move but everything else in budget is a lot smaller and only 3 bed.

Our house also had a good size end plot and as said before we could have the front drive extended to accommodate up to 4 cars which would be ideal for when our two lads start driving.

I should also add that we dont currently live in it as it is rented out.

Ideas?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Costs for building work cary wildly by location - down where I am I doubt you'd get that work done for 30k, but houses are ridiculously overpriced and building works on them reflect that.

I'd guess there may be a few on here who can give you a rough idea whether it'll be possible, but your best bet might be to make contact with a few local contractors, go through your plans with them and see what they think.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Who would I need to contact? a builder or arcitect


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Builders would actually be doing the work, so I'd try to get them, but they may direct you to an architect.
Only reason I say that is my parents were looking at an extension about 10 years ago, architect gave us an estimate which was in budget, builder came round and quoted us more than double!


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I have just spoken to a builder friend of mine who does a lot of this type of alteration. His work is up there with the best I have seen and his understanding of construction encyclopedic.
He keeps up with building regs for bedtime reading.
There should be no need for an architect as the builders should be up to speed regarding the regs for the work.
It is important that they are because the work will need to be notified and then signed off by building control.
Anything that is changed will need to be done to current regs. Even replastering and insulating walls and floors must be done to current standards.
Things like, moving stairs etc can cause problems with regard to fire regs if the staircase is the only means of escape from upper floors and may need to be separated from the room it is in and be fire resistant for, something like half an hour. So an open staircase may be out.
There are also structural considerations in the way the floor is supported with things like double joists, within the floor, required to support the floor and wall above and adjacent to the new staircase, for example.
The staircase at the bottom will need to be correctly supported, it cannot just rest on a false floor. There are also regulations on how far from doors and openings the staircase can be etc.
A new/relocated porch would have to conform also.
He also said about materials cost. In that he was reminded only this week how important to shop around. He was going to order from his usual large relatively local (20 miles)timber supplier enough joists and 22mm flooring for two rooms with a total area of about 9m x 4m. He thought the initial quote was a little high and rang a few other suppliers up to 40 miles away and saved over £500 for the same materials just for a few calls. All the material was up to spec with the correct structural timber markings (you cannot use just any old timber) and moisture proof flooring. A good reminder to keep your eye on cost as there is money to stay in your pocket not theirs.
It should also be possible to negotiate things like, fixed cost, penalties should it overrun and also that payment is made only when the work is finished.
If you are of that persuasion it might well be worth reading the regs relative to the work you envisage or have a word with our local building control as it will be important to have a clear idea of what you would like to achieve as there will be less confusion which should allow a much more robust control of cost and then speak to builders that give you confidence that they understand the regs and what they are doing with regard to construction.
There really should be very few if any surprises as work progresses. A good builder should be experienced, able to anticipate and give sound advice.
I wish you well with what could be an interesting project.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd just move house

Once you start, you'll realise extra things popping up left, right and centre. Doesnt matter whether the builder is good or not, something else will pop up be it asbestos or neighbours making everything a farce. 

I don't think £30k would be feasible for structural changes as well as getting it back up to liveable standard ie decorated etc. For reference, I had a 7x6m garage put up and that cost £25k - as its an outbuilding and separate to the property It didn't require decorating, plaster etc. That was also 5 years ago and I expect the price of work has prob gone up


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely get a quote for the work. Then weigh up how much you will spend in fees and stamp duty if you decide to move. 

Good advice from the guys above though. 

Cooks


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks all. 

Another thing we need to take into consideration is that fact that we may not recoup the money we spend on altering the house if we ever decoded to sell.


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

I was in the same dilemma at the begging of the year. Couldn't decide weather to extend and move everything around, including stairs to make a bigger house but in the end the cost of all the work and the months of upheaval wasn't worth it so I just moved. 

Larger house, better layout and bigger garden. Yes it cost in the region of 15k in fees with stamp duty, solicitors, surveys etc and I've got lots of decorating and bathroom replacement etc to do but this was reflected into the offer I made. 

Was it the right choice for me? Yes most certainly. Yes I've stretched myself mortgage wise but I've now got exactly what I want without as much upheaval and the house prices appreciate at quite a rate where I am and because of the bigger house I bought in the end I'll make more £ from it. I don't save with banks as they give Bugger all back so my spare money goes into my new house. 

Also work out the ceiling price of houses in your area and work accordingly. Don't go over this as you won't get your £ back. You prob already know that. 

Good luck with whatever you decide moving or reconfiguring it's very exciting times.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I echo everything that was mentioned in above post.

We have just done exactly the same & we are so glad we did rather than improve.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

People wrongly assume that if they spend [say] £25,000 on their property, it will increase the market value by that amount - it won't.


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

slim_boy_fat said:


> People wrongly assume that if they spend [say] £25,000 on their property, it will increase the market value by that amount - it won't.


Bang on the mark there.

Friend of mine converted his loft making his house a 5 bedroom 
and extended downstairs put the lovely new fitted kitchen in then put it on the market and was shocked it was only worth 15k more when he had thrown 70k at it. Yes he had the nicest house on the road but it's all about area ceiling prices. Lesson learned the hard way for him He moved a year later and the 20k kitchen was in a skip on the drive!


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Around here the OP's 30k budget would more than go just on moving costs, with stamp duty etc., so I'd explore upgrading existing property, particularly if you have the room and plot size.


----------

